# Noob question: Certification or Degree



## billandted (Mar 16, 2010)

Should I take a 5 term EMT-PARAMEDIC CERTIFICATE  or EMT PARAMEDIC  SCIENCE MAJOR 9 term program?  What's the difference.  I have a Bachelor's Degree already (computer science) so would a certificate be fine?  How is the job market?  I live in rural Ohio between Columbus and Cincinnati.  Is it hard to get a job without experience?


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 16, 2010)

As of right now, only a couple of states require a degree to practice... most other states only require a certificate.  

If you already have a bach, then you probably have most of the credits needed for your AAS in paramedicine.  Can't say without knowing what classes you already have taken and what will count, but I bet you'll need A&P 1/2, biology, and a few others.


Get the classes you need for your degree, and get the cert.  Even if you state doesn't require a degree yet, it will help with future advancement, and further education is never bad.




Long story short: One gets you a certification as a paramedic, the other gets you a degree in paramedicine (with the patch too).


----------



## Nick647 (Mar 16, 2010)

Im eventually getting my associates in Paramedic Technology after I get my EMT-B cert.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Mar 16, 2010)

Regardless of what program you do take basic bio, organic chem 1-2 with lab, microbio with lab, physiology, biochem, molecular bio, and pharmacology.


----------



## medicdan (Mar 16, 2010)

billandted said:


> Should I take a 5 term EMT-PARAMEDIC CERTIFICATE  or EMT PARAMEDIC  SCIENCE MAJOR 9 term program?  What's the difference.  I have a Bachelor's Degree already (computer science) so would a certificate be fine?  How is the job market?  I live in rural Ohio between Columbus and Cincinnati.  Is it hard to get a job without experience?



Let me just clarify for/with you, in order to apply to paramedic programs (irregardless of type) you need to be trained/educated and certified as an EMT-Basic, and in some states, work for a period of time...


----------



## RALS504 (Mar 16, 2010)

*An alternative plan*

Either way cert or degree get the training from a reputable school preferably attached to your local college or university. I recommend getting a degree in EMS or Paramedicine just in case you get called to testify in court it carries more weight as a professional rather than a trade. Here is a link for an easy AS in EMS online even if you have your EMT-P license from another college. With your BS & an EMT-P license you should just have to do one class & an EMT-P refresher all online.  Check it out, oh yeah tuition is cheap ($175/cr for out of state & $52-54 cr/hr for in state which is cheaper that our local university which is $220/cr hr in state):


http://www.roswell.enmu.edu/degree_plans_html/0911/e90911EmergencyMedSerAS/index.html

http://www.roswell.enmu.edu/

Oh yeah you asked about jobs. My advise get the training then get a job where ever you can. You may have to work in an ER or ICU for a year or 2 which is not the most glamorous but is great for your experience level & confidence plus most hospitals pay for your ongoing education both clinical & traditional.
Good luck & PM me if you have questions I can help you with. I know this is a good school from first hand experience.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Mar 16, 2010)

Why stop?  Be all you can be!  When I finish my CS, I'll be finishing my AAS, followed by CCEMT-P, followed by taking the FP-C and CCP-C exams, followed by a Bachelor in Applied Health Studies.  The more education, the better!


----------



## billandted (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.  I was a premed student in college so I got A&P, ino and org chemistry, biology minor, statistics, psych, etc. but that was a long time ago (1996, I didn't make the cut for medical school).  I got my STNA license,  and was thinking about nursing or becoming an EMT.  I guess I will get an EMT-B first and see if I like it, if I can get a job.  I thought it would be easy to get a job with a STNA, but I haven't been employed since I graduated STNA school back in October .   Also I didn't know EMT's worked in ER's and ICU's, I thought they just worked on ambulances.  What kind of work do EMT's do at the hospital?  Again thanks for the replies and not telling me to UTFSE or Google.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 16, 2010)

EMTs and Medics tend to be techs, either in the ER or other floors.  You'll do much of the grunt work, starting IVs, helping move patients, do foleys, 12-leads.

Depending on if you're a medic or an EMT, and depending on the hospitals regs, you might do more and you might do less.


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 16, 2010)

billandted said:


> Thanks for the replies. I was a premed student in college so I got A&P, ino and org chemistry, biology minor, statistics, psych, etc. but that was a long time ago (1996, I didn't make the cut for medical school). I got my STNA license, and was thinking about nursing or becoming an EMT. I guess I will get an EMT-B first and see if I like it, if I can get a job. I thought it would be easy to get a job with a STNA, but I haven't been employed since I graduated STNA school back in October . Also I didn't know EMT's worked in ER's and ICU's, I thought they just worked on ambulances. What kind of work do EMT's do at the hospital? Again thanks for the replies and not telling me to UTFSE or Google.


 
In most places your sciences will only be good for 5 - 7 years. You know what that means if you want to go on the nursing school.

As far as working in the ED, there have been numerous threads on the subject including these.
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=15913&highlight=technician

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=15539&highlight=technician

The EMT helps you get your foot in the door but you will probably be working under the title of ER Technician since the scope of EMT is very limited and does not cover what you might do in the ED. 

If an EMT-B or Paramedic is working in an ICU, it would be more like a Unit Assistant doing basic stocking and CNA or PCT duties.  You could also work as a Monitor Technician.

The way some state EMS statutes define the terms EMT and Paramedic, the titles are only recognized in prehospital.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 16, 2010)

Our Paramedics work under there full scope at OHSU hospital. They are used mainly in the trauma bay in place of a RN and routinely intubate ect... in the ED. They even preceptor nursing and paramedic students in the ER. So it depends on the hospital and your area. 

Other hospitals hire EMT-B's to work like a CNA in the ER

Also, my state is one of the states that require a degree, and ANY bachelor degree is acceptable, it does not need to be in science ect.. Only our AAS requires that.


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 16, 2010)

schulz said:


> Our Paramedics work under there full scope at OHSU hospital.


 
They practice under what they can do as a Paramedic but not to the full extent of what an RN can do.


----------



## Pyromedic (Mar 16, 2010)

Degree it will help you in the long run. Job market is so low right now you might want to do everything you can in improving your resume.


----------



## Undecided (Mar 26, 2010)

emt.dan said:


> Let me just clarify for/with you, in order to apply to paramedic programs (irregardless of type) you need to be trained/educated and certified as an EMT-Basic, *and in some states, work for a period of time*...



Any idea if this includes Massachusetts?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 26, 2010)

Undecided said:


> Any idea if this includes Massachusetts?


Best bet would be check with the college you want to go to P-school at


----------



## RALS504 (Apr 3, 2010)

The hospital were I work I suture, draw blood, IVs, 12 leads, NGs, insert Foleys, order test base on protocols, get orders for meds, & oversee EMT-Is in my area. Our local trauma center lets medics pass most analgesics and benzos in thier medic scope & they staff the Rapid Response Team with seasoned medics that got to codes or deteriating patients on the floor and run it like it was a 911 scene. It is really pretty cool because my hospital only uses critical care charge RNs for that.


----------



## medichopeful (Apr 3, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> Regardless of what program you do take basic bio, organic chem 1-2 with lab, microbio with lab, physiology, biochem, molecular bio, and pharmacology.



Along with psychology and sociology.


----------



## EMSLaw (Apr 3, 2010)

Organic Chem?  Seriously?  Let's be reasonable in our expectations. . Most allied health professions require bio, microbio, A&P, and stats, plus maybe a psych class.  If you could succeed in the prereqs you're suggesting, just go to medical school.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 3, 2010)

I have to agree about O-chem. It's teh devil, really it is. But psych, soc, bio and micro along with A&P should be required... But then again, I think medic should be the entry level


----------

